# V plow on an ag tractor front hitch



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

This was a project in waiting for a while. Works very well to clear my 1/4 mile lane.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

You could hire yourself out to the local township / county / state highway department.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> This was a project in waiting for a while. Works very well to clear my 1/4 mile lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres to hoping you dont have to use it again til next year!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

That looks like fun.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Kinda like "Mad max" from the country...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

looks nice I had one on the 1486 for quite a few years... brings back memories


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Really Neat Iron


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Been there done that... used a NH TS125A with a 12' Viking on the front to plow for the City.. NEVER again.. it beats the heck out of the tractor from the salt and calcium crap they treat the roads with! Not good.. electrical issues and nasty rust...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't think my plow tractor will ever see salt . . . again. I say it that way because I think in an earlier life it was used in municipal or highway service and seems to have seen some salt. As you say, not a good thing.


----------

